# Ich habe vor 2 Geräte mit Corsair link zu verbauen, möglich ?



## ThomasHAFX (18. Oktober 2016)

*Ich habe vor 2 Geräte mit Corsair link zu verbauen, möglich ?*

Hallo, ich verbaue ein HX850i und eine 100 V2 Kompaktwasserkühlung, beide haben wie gesagt Corsair link, weiß jemand ob das mit dem Asus Strix X99 Mainboard möglich ist beide zu verwenden ?

Ich brauche wie gesagt auf jeden Fall  1 Stecker für 3.0  und 1 für 2.0 für die PC Frontanschlüsse. 


LG.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ich habe vor 2 Geräte mit Corsair link zu verbauen, möglich ?*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat dein Mainboard "nur" 2 interne USB Header. Deine H100i v2 hat im Gegensatz zur H100i der ersten generation keinen Corsair LinkDigital-Port. Sonst würde ich dir zum Commander Mini raten. 

Vorausgesetzt meine Infos zum Mainboard stimmen, gibt es nur 2 möglichkeiten, du lässt wie ich die USB 2.0 vom Gehäuse weg. Scheinst ja auch 3.0 zu haben oder du wirst nicht um eine USB 2.0 Erweiterung kommen. Z.B. diese hier:
NZXT IU01 interne USB Expansion Board schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Kusanar (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ich habe vor 2 Geräte mit Corsair link zu verbauen, möglich ?*

Äh, die Pumpe braucht doch sicher nur einen USB-Port? Und das Netzteil sicher auch? Jeder USB2.0-Header versorgt normalerweise aber 2 Ports. Warum also nicht einfach die Stecker modden und beide auf einem USB-Header zusammenführen?


----------



## HisN (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ich habe vor 2 Geräte mit Corsair link zu verbauen, möglich ?*

Und im Notfall gibt es immer noch PCIe-USB3-Karten mit internem Header.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ich habe vor 2 Geräte mit Corsair link zu verbauen, möglich ?*

Thema kann geschlossen werden ; )


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ich habe vor 2 Geräte mit Corsair link zu verbauen, möglich ?*

Man kann mit handwerklichem Geschick beide Stecker zusammenlegen, damit ein Header zwei Corsair Link Geräte versorgen kann. Alternative im Moment sind die PCI-E Karten oder aber der IU01. Wir arbeiten auch an Lösungen, die können aber bei akuten Problemen nicht helfen.


----------

